# Trying out the Stream



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

It looks like I am a new cord cutter and looking for the best platform. All my TiVo’s are packed up and it is a really tough transition after a few decades with TiVo.

I started with an Apple TV and one month Subscriptions to both YouTube TV and Sling Blue - just to figure out what will work best for me.

I have been using mostly in YouTube Tv and I kind of hate the overall experience. The Apple TV remote is cute, but not really practical- I am all over the place with the track pad. And don’t leave the damn remote in the bed, you will never find it!

So I thought I would give the TiVo 4K a try... Nice, familiar remote with physical buttons and a live guide! Excited about that.

should show up tomorrow, so I will post my thoughts


----------



## SATXTom (Apr 2, 2015)

That Apple TV remote is a crime against humanity.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I have tried out ALL the mainstream streaming devices. In the end, I am slowly settling on the Apple TV primarily because it has every app I want. Just a FYI, I agree the Siri remote is devil spawn, so I use a Harmony Elite with Hub as my go to remote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlyc (Aug 27, 2020)

My Panasonic TV remote works with the Apple TV out of the box. I hate that little remote!!


----------

